# Halloween Willy :-) and some random recents :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's Willy after we got home from petsmart  and then a few random pics of him from yesterday  The costume seemed to have the ear holes in the wrong place?? lol There was no way I could get his poor ears through the ear slits. Oh well, he was cute anyway lol Oh, and also his loot bag from petsmart lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Isnt he a doll in the outfit? and look at all those goodies! We bought that same kitty sack last weekend. My Munchkins just love it!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Ciarra, Willy drives me nuts with it cuz he "fights" it lol he grabs hold of it with his teeth and shakes the hell out of it like his life depends on it lol all I want him to do is cuddle inside and go to sleep lol Silly boy hehehehe


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Aww, sweet Willy! I just love him! So cute in his costume -- not sure what kind of ears they were going for LOL Looks like he got a lot of goodies too


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought that same costume and I cannot get the ears through the slits either!

Willy looks so cute in it though.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww he looks so handsome in that little costume!
And a lucky boy to get all those treats. That sunggle sack looks so warm and comfy, im sure he'll be sleeping in their soon once he realises its not an toy lol. Mind you, dogs can turn ANYTHING into a toy :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw willy boy! you got so many fun stuff! can u ask ur mom to tell me how the purina busy bones go? i been meaning to try that one. silly costume putting ear holes wrong! maybe they were meant for floppy ear dogs


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww what a cute little devil ohhh and i love that snuggle sack looks so comfy enjoy your treats sweet boy xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww he looks adorable in that costume!
Love that boy!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww Willy is such a cutie pants!
Arghh its so annoying when they put the slits in the wrong place. X


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh he makes such a cute devil - dont think anyone can resist him!
the snuggle sack looks so cosy!
good to see hes doing well xxx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Willy sends his love and kisses to you 
He was all cuddled up in his cuddle sack this morning! Oh it was so cute....camera was downstairs though lol Next time hehehe
Pigeonsheep....the busy bones went very well! It says on the back that they're not for toy breeds...though I am not clear whether chihuahua is a toy breed or not. I think not, but they are tiny. However, it was Willy who has been chewing the heck out of his busy bone and he seems to love it. Rosa, my maltese/yorkie however....not so interested in it lol she prefers her beef rawhide bones (beef in the middle).


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a cute little devil !! Looks like he made out real good with his loot bag LOL! Give him more big hugs from me and the girls...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Willy is such cute little guy..your a great mummy x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

willy is such a cutie!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

He's the cutest little devil!!! Hugs and kisses to him from us!!!:love5:


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh we just love you so much Willy! What a cute little devil costume. I bet he won over the hearts of everyone at the store. Love the cuddle sack.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww love the costume very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Willy is such a little Angel in his Devil costume. Such a handsome, Man! We love you Willy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH Willy you sweet boy!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww. Willy is the best looking devil ever 

I always love seeing his pics, and he looks like he's getting along so well !
That makes me so happy I can't even put it in words.

I'm like everyone else - I just looooooooove Willy !


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Willy is so cute in his costume. What a great dog he is!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWwwwwwww... how cute!! Willy looks darling. What a sweet boy! Just too cute!!

brodysmom


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I am always so overwhelmed with how much everyone loves Willy. I love him to pieces of course!  Right now he is sleeping on me....reading the posts in his own lil supervising Chi way lol ;-) he sends all his love. And I must say I am sorely tempted to wake him up and kiss that lil face of his!! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Thanks everyone!  Willy sends his love and kisses to you
> He was all cuddled up in his cuddle sack this morning! Oh it was so cute....camera was downstairs though lol Next time hehehe
> Pigeonsheep....the busy bones went very well! It says on the back that they're not for toy breeds...though I am not clear whether chihuahua is a toy breed or not. I think not, but they are tiny. However, it was Willy who has been chewing the heck out of his busy bone and he seems to love it. Rosa, my maltese/yorkie however....not so interested in it lol she prefers her beef rawhide bones (beef in the middle).


thanks! i'll be looking into it next time i go  yes ive read about it saying it's not for toy breeds either, not sure why o_o as long as willy loved it! hehehe :hello1:


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just LOVE little willy so much, i get so excited when i see pictures of him!!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so sweet.I am so glad he is doing better.I love looking at him he is so sweet.


----------

